# Unpoppable DIY



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 13, 2008)

I was racing a person at the Princeton open, he had a white un-poppable DIY, where would someone buy a black one of these?
(link me please)


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the new type DIY's come only in white.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats OK, but can you link me to them?


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-second-model-(a).html

i think they are what youre talking about


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm the guy.  ccchips296's link is the right cube,


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 14, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> I'm the guy.  ccchips296's link is the right cube,



I knew it was you, I just forgot your username >.<

ARGG!
I want to buy the Type D, but I want to buy another cube with it because of the shipping costs, but they are out of the new type A!!


----------



## clubmed45 (Apr 14, 2008)

dam.. they only have a few selected colors of the NEW cube.. they should make some pink ones.. that be downn


----------



## Ewks (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought a black DIY from cube4you.com and then changed the cubies and the centercaps with an older DIY and now it's almost unpopable. It has popped only like four times since I got it.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 14, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> I'm the guy.  ccchips296's link is the right cube,



lol yay! i love it when im right 

btw, are they good for speedcubing? are they worth getting? cause im considering getting one.


----------



## joey (Apr 14, 2008)

According to Lucas Garron, they aren't actually that great. He said it's a good travel cube, meaning it is quite good for not popping, and it is very light, he said.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 14, 2008)

joey said:


> According to Lucas Garron, they aren't actually that great. He said it's a good travel cube, meaning it is quite good for not popping, and it is very light, he said.



100% true, unless you love moving incredibly fast, (I mean like Yu Nakajima's LL fast, not sub 15 fast) but its not bad for one hand.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea, I can't wait till they are back in stock, BTW: any other colors than white for the un-popable one?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 15, 2008)

joey said:


> According to Lucas Garron, they aren't actually that great. He said it's a good travel cube, meaning it is quite good for not popping, and it is very light, he said.


Well, they are great. Just not really any greater than the other DIY's. 
I probably wouldn't average any worse on it than on any other cube.

In particular, I feels like it lacks a bit of the momentum a heavier DIY has. Also, the grooves that keep it on track (which is really a nice thing) have a slight tendency to prevent moves -but you can still cut corners pretty well if you handle it correctly.

But yeah, definitely a good "travel cube," in addition to being a meritable speedcube.

I would really like to buy another one to break it in more and see if I can make it even nicer. I don't want to ruin my current one. 
(I'd also like to see a better-sized "old type A".)


----------



## niKo (Apr 15, 2008)

How good do you think the new Type A could be for OH? True it would be slightly limiting, but would the ability to be looser cancel that out? (I don't have a OH cube now, and don't want to sacrifice my good 2H cube for one).

-niKo


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Yea, I can't wait till they are back in stock, BTW: any other colors than white for the un-popable one?





Green. Those rock.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 15, 2008)

There arnt any unpoppable green DIY's only White and Black.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 15, 2008)

exactly.
My unpoppable white DIY is very loose ans makes a lot of noise, but it really encourages you to do a fast F2L with delays instead of a smooth one...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 15, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> There arnt any unpoppable green DIY's only White and Black.



Black also?
Can someone link me to that one?
I hate the white ones!(Not trying to be racist or anything xD lol, just I recognize better with the black ones. )


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 16, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> There arnt any unpoppable green DIY's only White and Black.





My green pretty much never pops.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeh but its not tha same design of pieces. And to Lotsofsloths the link has been taken down for the black one, you might find it in a thread on the cube4you forum.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 16, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Yeh but its not tha same design of pieces. And to Lotsofsloths the link has been taken down for the black one, you might find it in a thread on the cube4you forum.



Why?
Why would they take it down?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 17, 2008)

Because they dont sell the black one anymore and i highly doubt they will get the black one back in let alone the white.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 17, 2008)

Why, these cubes seem like the best!
THEY DON'T POP!!!!!!


----------



## Zava (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got one, half of the edges are broken, the little washers deformed so i took them out, it pops a lot
if I were you I would be happy that i don't even have the chance to buy a bad cube for a lot of money


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, it SEEMS like it would be good.


----------

